# Newbie 1st install first year burning wood I have questions



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi everybody, my name is Rick and am brand new to wood burning. I have a few questions I hope you can help with.1st How low can my stove pipe exit? I have a 6 week old roof and would really rather plumb my chimney through an existing window.Bad thing is house siding makes window removal impossable without first removing the siding so I would like to open the window make a wooden insert and exit through the insert.Stove is a Fisher grand dad and recomended wall clearance is 36 inches.If I make a back plate out of barn metal how close to the wall can I go and how do I shim it off the wall?Can I use single wall stove pipe as a chimney if it is far enough away from the house and could I should I make a barn metal heatshield to go between the pipe and the house?Thanks in advance.Am on a super tight budget so trying to get by on the cheap.I have all the free downed timber anyone could ever burn and several chainsaws and building a splitter already.


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2019)

If the budget is so tight that safety is thrown out the window, then don't put in a stove. What you are proposing through the window is how houses burn down.  Run a chimney through roof with a proper and safe system. That will be less expensive than a wall pass through. It's a shame this wasn't done as the new roof was going on, but this is what you have now. Done properly there will be no compromise to the new roof. 

A properly installed and ventilated wall-shield can reduce the clearance from 36" down to 12", but it must be non-combustible and be open at the bottom and top and 1" off the wall


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

begreen said:


> If the budget is so tight that safety is thrown out the window, then don't put in a stove. What you are proposing through the window is how houses burn down.  Run a chimney through roof with a proper and safe system. That will be less expensive than a wall pass through. It's a shame this wasn't done as the new roof was going on, but this is what you have now. Done properly there will be no compromise to the new roof.
> 
> A properly installed and ventilated wall-shield can reduce the clearance from 36" down to 12", but it must be non-combustible and be open at the bottom and top and 1" off the wall


Not saying safety is thrown out the window.I've seen the through wall kits even have one in mind didn't see much difference in going through an existing window rather than cutting a new hole in the wall.I really dislike the idea of going through the roof.Why would a through wall system be dangerous compared to a through roof system?


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> Not saying safety is thrown out the window.I've seen the through wall kits even have one in mind didn't see much difference in going through an existing window rather than cutting a new hole in the wall.I really dislike the idea of going through the roof.Why would a through wall system be dangerous compared to a through roof system?


A proper through the wall chimney setup will be safe.  But you proposed single wall pipe.  Fisher stoves have huge clearance requirements.  Need a big high rvalue hearth and burn really dirty.  They can be perfectly safe.  But many are not installed safely at all


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

The chimney kit company I called said single wall to the pass through thing then double wall on the outside. The pass through kit comes with the pass through the tee and the chimney cap and few misc things I still have to come up with everything from the pass through to the stove and from the tee to the cap didn't know if single wall would work every where, also concerned about having to make a 90 almost right off the top of the stove to hit the window opening.the stove will be sitting on a concrete slab in the mud room I know nothing about burning dirty.Is that bad? Can I still reduce wall clearance to 12"?What about clearance to the ceiling?


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> The chimney kit company I called said single wall to the pass through thing then double wall on the outside. The pass through kit comes with the pass through the tee and the chimney cap and few misc things I still have to come up with everything from the pass through to the stove and from the tee to the cap didn't know if single wall would work every where, also concerned about having to make a 90 almost right off the top of the stove to hit the window opening.the stove will be sitting on a concrete slab in the mud room I know nothing about burning dirty.Is that bad? Can I still reduce wall clearance to 12"?What about clearance to the ceiling?


It could be a misunderstanding, but normally to do what you want it would take 18-24" section of chimney pipe coming off the tee and through the wall pass-thru, not single-wall pipe. And normally the wall pass-thru is attached to 2x4 framing.  If you can post a picture of the kit you are considering, then we can review. A shot of the proposed installation location including the window will also help.


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you.will do


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

Going out lower 1/2 of an open 1st floor window


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> Going out lower 1/2 of an open 1st floor window


I doubt there is any way you can use the bottom sash of a window.


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

Okay.why? IDK that's why I got on here.


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> Okay.why? IDK that's why I got on here.


Because an elbow right on top of the stove will lead to draft problems and smoke spillage


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you I wrote about that concern in my post but no one addressed it.So how high from the top of the stove should my elbow be?


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> Thank you I wrote about that concern in my post but no one addressed it.So how high from the top of the stove should my elbow be?


I prefer 24"  no one addressed it because you were talking about singe wall outside.  So the elbow on the stove was the least of the concerns


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

I got it. Sorry didn't explain it well enough.


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

Okay so if I take out the whole window and replace it with plywood go up 24" from the top of the stove to my first elbow and use that kit will that be okay?


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> Okay so if I take out the whole window and replace it with plywood go up 24" from the top of the stove to my first elbow and use that kit will that be okay?


If all other clearances are met and you use all of the proper chimney components to the right height sure


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

Cool where all do I have to go double wall and where can I buy double wall that isn't stainless


----------



## begreen (Nov 2, 2019)

Post a picture of the install location so that we can help better.


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 2, 2019)

K. Can't until Monday though gotta take a pic but work all day tomorrow. Can I hang the heatshield behind the stove 1 inch off the floor 1inch from the ceiling and walls maybe put some nails in the wall. Sticking out an inch so the heatshield can't get pushed into the wall?


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok here's a pic inside and out.Wabt to eliminate 2 or 3rd window and chimney on the outside.The chimney co. I called quoted me like 4k in pieces and I still had to do the install.4 houses near me are running single wall and the chimney co. Said I would run single wall inside double wall outside that is why I asked about single wall and the budget,IDK what I am doing except turning to you guys for guidance.FWIW elec. Furnace is in the same room and hoping I cab turn on the blower fan for heat distribution.


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 3, 2019)

the houses done with single wall outside look like 3. year olds did them the one house with what appears to be galvanized double wall looks much better and the stainless one looks beautiful, but I need to do whatever is safe but least expensive.I just thought since single wall was ok inside it would be ok outside if clearance was sufficient.


----------



## bholler (Nov 3, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> View attachment 250505
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Single wall is ok inside with proper clearance.  It is absolutely never ok outside you are already going to be fighting creosote buildup because of the stove with single wall outside you would be cleaning weekly.


----------



## bholler (Nov 3, 2019)

You will also need to use 8" not 6.  Those stoves do ok on 6" with a decent height chimney but yours looks like to will probably be very short.  I honestly don't know how they could get to 4k in materials just for that chimney


----------



## SpaceBus (Nov 3, 2019)

Is that vinyl siding? I'm about to run a chimney through my exterior wall and I found some videos on youtube of folks making wall penetrations with vinyl siding.


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 3, 2019)

View attachment 250505



bholler said:


> You will also need to use 8" not 6.  Those stoves do ok on 6" with a decent height chimney but yours looks like to will probably be very short.  I honestly don't know how they could get to 4k in materials just for that chimney


Thank you for all the help I will start trying to find an 8 inch kit for the wall and some 8 inch galvanized double wall.The place I called the price was too steep IDK how they got that either but I couldn't afford it.


----------



## bholler (Nov 3, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> View attachment 250505
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the help I will start trying to find an 8 inch kit for the wall and some 8 inch galvanized double wall.The place I called the price was too steep IDK how they got that either but I couldn't afford it.


The through the wall kit and your chimney pipe all need to be the same stuff


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## bholler (Nov 3, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> Thanks


You can mix stainless and galvanized as long as it is the same chimney system.


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2019)

Is there a Menards in your area? They have fairly low chimney pipe pricing.


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 4, 2019)

There's a menards about 50 miles from me I will check them out.Thank you and bholler for all your, help sorry for anyone I've forgotten to thank I can only see the last 5 posts in this screen. But I now feel I can safely and affordably plumb this thing, which was my goal.I still have back plate/ heatshield questions but hey 1 step at a time.thanks again.


----------



## bholler (Nov 4, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> There's a menards about 50 miles from me I will check them out.Thank you and bholler for all your, help sorry for anyone I've forgotten to thank I can only see the last 5 posts in this screen. But I now feel I can safely and affordably plumb this thing, which was my goal.I still have back plate/ heatshield questions but hey 1 step at a time.thanks again.


For the heat shield just get a bag of copper pipe connectors to use as spacers run your screws through them.  A couple steel studs laid flat on the wall work well also


----------



## Ricko1966 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks everybody.Well I have more questions but so glad I joined this forum saw another single wall install down the street from me, that's really why I joined because I didn't want to monkey see monkey do install this stove.Anyway you guys were right on,menards is really reasonable on the pipes and kits.My concern now is you said first elbow needs to be 14 inches fro the top of the stove I'll just run it as high up as I can,whatever is safe, so how far down from the ceiling do I need to be, and should I put a heat shield between the pipe and the ceiling? Everyone where I live is on 20 acres or more by law and there is tons of galvanized barn metal down here is that suitable for my heat Shields? I do use single wall inside right? Double wall outside is sufficient?Becauses I am seeing there is triple wall stuff also.Can I just screw some metal studs to my existing wall crosswise then screw my barn metal to that and it won't transfer heat to my drywall? After pricing what I have so far at Menards I think the company I called must have been pricing me a one size fits all type kit they didn't ask for a picture, I don't see how I could even spend a thousand buying the pieces I need.Again thanks for all the help. P.S. FWIW 2 places have burnt down down here from wood stove chimney fires in the last 14 years That's why I have all the questions.


----------



## bholler (Nov 5, 2019)

Ricko1966 said:


> Thanks everybody.Well I have more questions but so glad I joined this forum saw another single wall install down the street from me, that's really why I joined because I didn't want to monkey see monkey do install this stove.Anyway you guys were right on,menards is really reasonable on the pipes and kits.My concern now is you said first elbow needs to be 14 inches fro the top of the stove I'll just run it as high up as I can,whatever is safe, so how far down from the ceiling do I need to be, and should I put a heat shield between the pipe and the ceiling? Everyone where I live is on 20 acres or more by law and there is tons of galvanized barn metal down here is that suitable for my heat Shields? I do use single wall inside right? Double wall outside is sufficient?Becauses I am seeing there is triple wall stuff also.Can I just screw some metal studs to my existing wall crosswise then screw my barn metal to that and it won't transfer heat to my drywall? After pricing what I have so far at Menards I think the company I called must have been pricing me a one size fits all type kit they didn't ask for a picture, I don't see how I could even spend a thousand buying the pieces I need.Again thanks for all the help. P.S. FWIW 2 places have burnt down down here from wood stove chimney fires in the last 14 years That's why I have all the questions.


The metal studs need to be attached vertically to allow cooling air to circulate behind the metal.  You also need a gap at the bottom and top.

The single wall stove pipe needs to be 18" from combustibles.


----------



## begreen (Nov 9, 2019)

Here is some info on making a proper wall shield. The barn metal will be ok. 





						Wood Stoves and Fireplaces - WOOD STOVE WALL CLEARANCES - PRIMER
					

Written by Ken Rajesky, Hearth Industry Expert.  After the difficult decision of what stove to buy has been made, you’ll need to install the stove safely. However good the stove is, it’s still not safe unless installed to manufacturers specifications.  First, review the owners guide that came...




					www.hearth.com


----------

